# New user, new owner



## Webbo12 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi all,

My name is Ben and I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm new to the world of TTs and looking to absorb as much info as possible. I recently sold my boring (albeit nice for motorway miles) commuter car in favour of a 2009 TTS for a bit of fun.

Thanks and hope to speak to you all in various threads soon


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Ben, Welcome  enjoy the ride


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ben, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum.  Be sure to stop by the Mk2 Forum and browse through the *Knowledge Base*. Tons of service and maintenance information along with a boat load of mods and some great documentation (workshop manuals, owners manuals, brochures, etc.) Also, don't forget to register so when you post, everyone will know your vehicle and from where you hail. Enjoy!








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Webbo12 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks all for the warm welcome! I shall enjoy reading through the KB on my downtime


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Lots of useful discussions around! Welcome


----------

